# Jd 3040 range gear stuck



## JohndeErekid (Jan 8, 2017)

*Jd 3040 range gear stuck need help asap*

Hi
My friends jd 3040 range gear is stuck (just to the left of neutral) is there anyway way to fix it and prevent it
Advise needed ASAP 
THANKS


----------

